# Venice or Grand Isle



## Go_Sic'm (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's the deal. Sold and financed a 21' deep V hull CapeCraft CC with a 150 yamaha to a guy that lives N of Grand Isle about 3 yrs ago. He's fallen on hard times and is going to have to give the boat back. I live in central GA and will be heading down to get the boat Nov 22. Would like to do some offshore fishing for wahoo and tuna if the weather is suitable on the 23rd and 24th. I've been 50 miles out with this boat in the Atlantic and the GOMback when I first owned it. I'm a novice blue water angler and have made several trips to the gulf stream off the GA coast in my current boat which is 80nm offshore. I've got an epirb and life raft and am careful aboutthe weather (the boat that I'm going to retrieve is in good shape and I am not looking for a safety lectureabout a single engine small boat). Would I be better off to plan on fishing out of Venice or Grand Isle? I'm alittle concerened about the fog in Venice that Ikeep reading about, but would much rather make the long run ina protected river to the fishinggrounds as opposed to open water like Grand Isle. However, no fog to deal with in Grand Isle.What depth waterare the rigs thatmore consistently hold wahoo in and how long a ride is it to get to them out of Venice (average from the end of the passes) and Grand Isle? I will inshorefish if the weather is nasty, but don't know much about it. Iwould gladly hirea captain from either location. There will be a total of 3 going (me, my son, anda fishing buddy). I wouldcharter a boat andcaptain, butthe guy going with mehas been hit with lots ofbills this month anddoesn't need to spend the cash. Advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Pm sent.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

If you don't have radar then Venice is not even an option unless you have a death wish...


----------



## Go_Sic'm (Dec 28, 2007)

That's the kind of advice I was looking for. Thanks. Anyone second that? Don't want to have to spend the night out on the water tied to a rig. Don't wanna play "dodge barge" in zero vis in the river either.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I prefer to fish out of Venice (shorter ride to good water) however if you are not familiar with all the passes AND as mentioned you do not have a radar I would not advise it in the winter. Fog can set in and you can't see anything at all for a few hours. I love Venice but had radar on my boat so felt somewhat safe in the river and the passes.


----------



## Go_Sic'm (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like I'm leaning towards Grand Isle. I would like a few more details on the fog in Venice. Can it roll it at any time, or is fairly predictable at what times it occurs...(late evenings/early mornings).Guess I want to knowwhat the fishing window is, if there is one at all in late November without radar.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

All depends on water and air temperature. If it is a low humidity chilly day count on fog. You should be ok in November assuming it does not get real cold, from a fog standpoint.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

The fog in Venice is the worst I have seen. If you are not familiar with the river and dont have radar I would not try it. You might get a window with no fog but then again you could be coming home and hit pea soup at the mouth of the river and be in a bad situation quick


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I wouldn't want to go offshore in the boat until I had a chance to get it back and give it the once over. A lot can get broke in one trip, let alone 3 years. Change the impellors, lower unit oil, go over the electronics and connections. The boat repairs and maintenance may have been at the bottom of the list for someone on hard times.


----------



## Go_Sic'm (Dec 28, 2007)

I really appreciate all the input. Grand Isle it is. If by some miracle we get reasonably goodseas during my two day fishing window, normally howfar offshore aresome rigs holding wahoo and possibly tunaout of Grand Isle?


----------



## Go_Sic'm (Dec 28, 2007)

The guy's financial situation just changed recently. He works on a crew boat out of Grand Isle and they just slashed his hours in half. He called and let me know as soon as it happened. He had just spent over $400 having it serviced (lower unit oil changed, cleaned carbs - ethanol sucks..had to do that twice when I owned it) and installed a new Garmin gps/fishfinder and FM radio in the last year. I will be surprised if it's not in good seaworthy condition, but I certainly see what you are saying. Just hate to make a trip that closeto the finest fishing in the U.S. with a boat in tow and not give it a shot when I live so far away.


----------



## Cameron00 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Go_Sic'm , Sent you an emaill.....Seth


----------

